# Trek 7.3 FX vs Giant Rapid 3



## DarkBeer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm looking to start commuting to/from work (6 miles one way) as well as longer rides on the weekend to work on losing weight and improving overall fitness. I've been looking at three bikes, a 2009 Giant Rapid 3($579), a 2009 Specialized Sirrus($499), and a 2008 Trek 7.3 FX. The Trek was found in the local classified ads and has an asking price of $400. It has a bike computer on it and claims only 90 miles on it. I took it for a brief 1/2 mile ride and everything worked great.

I think I've ruled out the Sirrus as I'm not really fond of the shifting system on it, and the LBS only has blue in stock and that wouldn't be my first choice. I like the Rapid 3, but by the time I add helmet, clothes, rear rack, etc, I'll be pushing the limit of what I'm looking to spend right now.

The Trek certainly fits the price point, and think I might be able to negotiate a little lower as well. I do have a few questions though. Is this a reasonable price for a "used" 7.3 FX? How can I tell what model year it is? If it is older than a 2008, should the price come down a bit? Any suggestions for things I might overlook that could be issues in buying a used bike?

Thanks for any insight anyone can offer. Looking forward to spring!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DarkBeer said:


> I'm looking to start commuting to/from work (6 miles one way) as well as longer rides on the weekend to work on losing weight and improving overall fitness. I've been looking at three bikes, a 2009 Giant Rapid 3($579), a 2009 Specialized Sirrus($499), and a 2008 Trek 7.3 FX. The Trek was found in the local classified ads and has an asking price of $400. It has a bike computer on it and claims only 90 miles on it. I took it for a brief 1/2 mile ride and everything worked great.
> 
> I think I've ruled out the Sirrus as I'm not really fond of the shifting system on it, and the LBS only has blue in stock and that wouldn't be my first choice. I like the Rapid 3, but by the time I add helmet, clothes, rear rack, etc, I'll be pushing the limit of what I'm looking to spend right now.
> 
> ...


Is this the Trek?
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2008&Brand=Trek&Model=7.3+FX&Type=bike

If so, it MSRP'd for $570 and two model years later they're asking $400 - seems high to me. No matter the condition, used is used (no warranty) and they most likely didn't pay full retail when new. 

I know you said you didn't care for the shifters or color on the Sirrus, but as an example you could probably get that bike new for < $100 more than the Trek, and get all the services (fitting, adjustments, tune ups) and a warranty - well worth the extra $$ IMO. 

Beyond that, there are some things to look for (and look out for) when buying used, but if the bike is in like new condition and has very low mileage, odds are that it's mechanically sound. Still, if you decide you want to go that route repost and we can detail some potential issues.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

My wife has a Trek 7.2 WSD. It's a great bike. If you can get it for $350, grab it.
Two years old means nothing.


----------



## DarkBeer (Feb 20, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Is this the Trek?
> http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2008&Brand=Trek&Model=7.3+FX&Type=bike


Yes, that is the one I'm looking at. My thought was to offer $325 for it, and assume a counter at $350.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DarkBeer said:


> Yes, that is the one I'm looking at. My thought was to offer $325 for it, and assume a counter at $350.


If the bike fits, you're willing to forego the perks that buying new provides and all indications are that it's mechanically sound, offer the $325. You might want to go for a second test ride and double check the brakes, shifting and check it over a little closer before making the final offer.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a 7.3 FX and loved it. My wife has the Specialized, and it is nice too. I have not ridden the Giant. I would go with the Trek, it is really a great bike. I ended up replacing mine with a Trek 4900 hard-tail Mountain bike, which I love too.


----------



## DarkBeer (Feb 20, 2010)

One more question, the bikepedia link shows the tires as 700 x 32, and I'm quite certain the tires on this bike were 700 x 28. Is there any concern with the skinnier tire and my weight at 245? I'm pretty certain both the Sirrus and Rapid 3 were also 28 tires. Perhaps the 32 is a mis-print at bikepedia.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DarkBeer said:


> One more question, the bikepedia link shows the tires as 700 x 32, and I'm quite certain the tires on this bike were 700 x 28. Is there any concern with the skinnier tire and my weight at 245? I'm pretty certain both the Sirrus and Rapid 3 were also 28 tires. Perhaps the 32 is a mis-print at bikepedia.


Tires are easily swapped out for a variety of reasons. You could ask the seller about the discrepancy, but if the frame/ fork will accomodate the 32c's, you might want to go that route.

At your weight, I'd also be a little concerned with wheelsets. Ideally, 32h front and rear is what would work well for you, but judging from the Bikepedia pic, the Trek looks ok in that regard. Check that the bike has those (or a similar) wheelset.


----------



## DarkBeer (Feb 20, 2010)

I offered $325 and was countered with $375. 

Can someone point me to a website where I can compare components between bikes and try to get an understanding of which is better? I've used the bikepedia website and loaded up the 2009 Sirrus vs the 2008 Trek 7.3FX. It is nice how it lays them out side by side, but I'm such a n00b I have no idea if a Shimano C102 front derailleur is better than a Shimano Altus, or how to compare a Shimano M341 crankset vs a Sugino.
Thanks for the continued information and advice, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DarkBeer said:


> I offered $325 and was countered with $375.
> 
> Can someone point me to a website where I can compare components between bikes and try to get an understanding of which is better? I've used the bikepedia website and loaded up the 2009 Sirrus vs the 2008 Trek 7.3FX. It is nice how it lays them out side by side, but *I'm such a n00b I have no idea if a Shimano C102 front derailleur is better than a Shimano Altus, or how to compare a Shimano M341 crankset vs a Sugino.*
> Thanks for the continued information and advice, it is greatly appreciated!


You may be getting to the point of researching differences that don't matter much. In this price range you're getting essentially comparable bikes with the differences being in fit (of the bikes) and feel and placement of the controls.

As I mentioned previously, buying new gets you many perks, so if going that route consider which LBS is preferred. If OTOH you're still considering used, simply decide if the bike is worth $375 to you.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

I've got a 7.3FX ('09), and I think it's a great bike. I think your strategy of offering a bit lower and being ready for the counter is sound.

As an aside, I recently decided to add a road bike and MTB--my original thought was to trade the 7.3 in--but I decided I liked the bike too much and wanted to keep her. She's still my fitness/errands bike.

They're selling new for $600ish, so if the used one is really clean, and coming with a decent computer as well, the price may not be that outlandish, but it doesn't hurt to try and negotiate. 

Bill


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

DarkBeer said:


> One more question, the bikepedia link shows the tires as 700 x 32, and I'm quite certain the tires on this bike were 700 x 28.


The wheelset will accomodate 700x23/25/28/32 & maybe 35 size tires.


----------

